# Panzer girls



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Have any of you hear of these *Panzer girls? 


The take the most advance weapon system of their times and  (I cannot even explain it).  I am not hating on their interest I just want to know the your opinion. 




Here are a few examples. 


http://i39.tinypic.com/33a8oi8.jpg    Panzer 4


http://i40.tinypic.com/b6avkg.jpg    Panther tank

http://i44.tinypic.com/xb00fa.jpg     Tiger


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like the same artist who combined Zoids with characters from the show.

They exist...That's pretty much the end of discussion v:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 22, 2011)

Worst tank rapes ever. But meh, someone might like it.

Btw, didn't you just make a thread about you leaving?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

Why are they are all wearing skirts? Is there just something wrong with wearing a decent pair of pants?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Why are they are all wearing skirts? Is there just something wrong with wearing a decent pair of pants?


I think the artist was trying to make them sexy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like something a spergy 8-year-old imagined, then got some professional artist to draw.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Btw, didn't you just make a thread about you leaving?



his little brother made that thread apparently, totally not him looking for attention or anything


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 22, 2011)

Ewwwwwwww.




Anime.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Have any of you hear of these *Panzer girls?



Nope.

...

Are we done?


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 22, 2011)

I hadn't until I saw this thread and now I'm sad.  They took something awesome and manly and turned into anime fap girls.  Blasted weeabos.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 22, 2011)

Kaamos said:


> Why are they are all wearing skirts? Is there just something wrong with wearing a decent pair of pants?


I love shorts~  They're so comfy and easy to wear~
No, but seriously, skirts piss me off.  I love my jeans.  Why do people like skirts??  Why??


DuganOToole said:


> I hadn't until I saw this thread and now I'm sad.  They took something awesome and manly and turned into anime fap girls.  Blasted weeabos.


It would be better if they were actual photos and if the girls were in an actual uniform.  This is just sad.  Damnit, Japan.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 22, 2011)

ew weaboos.


----------



## Sar (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Have any of you hear of these *Panzer girls?
> 
> The take the most advance weapon system of their times and  (I cannot even explain it).


draw it. (I've seen it all before.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

Somebody should make a bloated hambeast for the Maus
Y'know, just to kill this thing off?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 22, 2011)

So basically they take deadly war machines used in one of the bloodiest conflicts known to mankind and turn them into over-sexualized little anime girls?

Wonderful.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Mentova said:


> So basically they take deadly war machines used in one of the bloodiest conflicts known to mankind and turn them into over-sexualized little anime girls?
> 
> Wonderful.


 I am a big fan of WW2 vehicles and this is a kik in the nuts.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 22, 2011)

Not very good tanks really though are they?
One shot to the head and bam, dead. Takes a lot of skill and a lot of knowledge of a particular tank to be able to make it explode with just 1 action.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't believe furries are upset at someone over-sexualizing something that no sane man shoud sexualize.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Not very good tanks really though are they?
> One shot to the head and bam, dead. Takes a lot of skill and a lot of knowledge of a particular tank to be able to make it explode with just 1 action.


 Agreed a normal infantry man can take out a tank with a rifle. That is sooo realistic. 



Also Wyld if you don't like it get out.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes I am sure the artist was aiming for realism.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Agreed a normal infantry man can take out a tank with a rifle. That is sooo realistic.
> Also Wyld if you don't like it get out.






I think this would take care of her just fine.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Also Wyld if you don't like it get out.


Make me.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

Let me stop this retarded fight and flame war in the making before it starts.

EDIT: Which means cut it out you two.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think this would take care of her just fine.



A Recoilless Rifle wouldn't be able to destroy a tank in a single hit, jussayin'

I'll stop with the realism thing now, just one of those pet peeves :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> A Recoilless Rifle wouldn't be able to destroy a tank in a single hit, jussayin'
> 
> I'll stop with the realism thing now, just one of those pet peeves :c


You don't have to _destroy _a tank to stop it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think this would take care of her just fine.



You'd be surprised. Those things were used mostly for lighter armour, the Pz.IV and heavier tanks were almost impenetrable to a PTRD. Sure, they may be used to damage a track or rupture the engine at optimal (very close) range at a near-90-degree angle against the plating, but they certainly couldn't take it out. Don't say shoot into the viewports, either - over 7 centimetre thick Panzerglas + steel shutters. Also the tank slits themselves were so very small compared to the rest of the tank body, it'd be difficult to make such a shot at any range. As soon as the Germans started bringing out these bigger tanks, the PTRD, PTRS, Lahti, and Boyes anti-tank rifles were rendered completely obsolete, aside from their more popular use in urban combat as a weapon used to shoot through walls and the like, most notably in places as fierce and largely close-quarter fighting, such as Stalingrad.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> A Recoilless Rifle wouldn't be able to destroy a tank in a single hit, jussayin'



It would work just fine if you used it on a giant-headed anime girl that wasn't wearing pants.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 22, 2011)

Corto said:


> Let me stop this retarded fight and flame war in the making before it starts.
> 
> EDIT: Which means cut it out you two.


He's already bitching about it on another forum.


----------



## Corto (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't give a fuck about other forums. Don't bring those troubles to FAF and it'll all be peachy.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think this would take care of her just fine.


 Ahh a Russian PTRS-41 anti tank rifle very nice rifle indeed. I was thinking more of the started issue British lee-infield rifle.     and Corto i don't plan on starting a flamewar with this guy. 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> Ahh a Russian PTRS-41 anti tank rifle very nice rifle indeed. I was thinking more of the started issue British lee-infield rifle.     and Corto i don't plan on starting a flamewar with this guy.



A Lee-Enfield rifle was not made to take out a tank. You must be confusing it with the Boys anti-tank rifle.

Lee Enfield:







Boys:


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> A Lee-Enfield rifle was not made to take out a tank. You must be confusing it with the Boys anti-tank rifle.
> 
> Lee Enfield:
> 
> ...


  I was talking about destroying those *panzer girls*. It would easily done with a lee-infeild rifle. In reality a .303 rifle would have a hard time hurting a tank.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

XSEAN 115 said:


> I was talking about destroying those *panzer girls*. It would easily done with a lee-infeild rifle. In reality a .303 rifle would have a hard time hurting a tank.



Enfield.

*En*field.


----------



## XSEAN 115 (Nov 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Enfield.
> 
> *En*field.


 Stupid auto-corrector


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Somebody should make a bloated hambeast for the Maus
> Y'know, just to kill this thing off?



"The basic design known as the _VK7001_ / _Porsche Type 205_[SUP][2][/SUP] was suggested by Ferdinand Porsche to Adolf Hitler in June 1942, who subsequently approved it." ~Wikipedia

I knew that Porsches were evil!


----------



## israfur (Nov 22, 2011)

Francis Vixen said:


> "The basic design known as the _VK7001_ / _Porsche Type 205_[SUP][2][/SUP] was suggested by Ferdinand Porsche to Adolf Hitler in June 1942, who subsequently approved it." ~Wikipedia
> 
> I knew that Porsches were evil!



My driving instructor is Jewish and wont drive Volkswagens because he thinks they're the embodiment of Hitler's hatred.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 22, 2011)

I like call of duty too you guys can I join this thread


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> I like call of duty too you guys can I join this thread



People here like Call of Duty? 

I'm leaving.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> I like call of duty too you guys can I join this thread


They included the PTRS as a _sniper_ in World at War, and you fire it from the shoulder. Epic fail.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They included the PTRS as a _sniper_ in World at War, and you fire it from the shoulder. Epic fail.



Also don't forget the actual size of the weapon, 46lb heavy 83inch long gun being significantly reduced and the inclusion of a scope. A SCOPE. I challenge someone to search for a record of a PTRS rifle being used for anything other than prototyping purposes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Also don't forget the actual size of the weapon, 46lb heavy 83inch long gun being significantly reduced and the inclusion of a scope. A SCOPE. I challenge someone to search for a record of a PTRS rifle being used for anything other than prototyping purposes.



That scope would give you the mother of all black eyes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That scope would give you the mother of all black eyes.



The real scope was actually smaller. It was more like a little magnifying glass compared to that fuck-off hueg scope found in-game. It's also worth noting that scopes were generally kept _away_ from the eyes as much as they can, whilst still being good enough to see through. A bit more like looking through a window than e.g. a microscope.






My image isn't working, is it? :[


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 22, 2011)

On the topic of guns: I don't think any of those three are carrying mechanically feasable weapons. The bottom one appears to have a lever-action. Lever-actions always work well with pointed slugs, right? 


Personally I think this whole thing would be much more interesting if they looked more like tanks than random anime girls given laughably unproductive armor that happens to have the occasional camo pattern in common with the actual vehicle they're named after.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 22, 2011)

I love how everyone is into technical details in a thread concerning japanase anthropomorphic representations of tanks ... (especially since the anthropomorphic part in question is a scantily clad young anime lass).


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 22, 2011)

Tank Girl?


----------



## Belluavir (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah... Another boring heterosexual male fantasy. Oh well, just toss it on the pile I suppose.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Nov 22, 2011)

Those damn heterosexual males and their fantasies

why can't they learn to be normal like us???


----------



## Kinuki (Nov 23, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily call the fantasies of Japanese, heterosexual males normal.


----------

